
Ask HN: Is MongoDB ever the best choice? - feedjoelpie
Many of us have written off Mongo for a while. I don&#x27;t even really give it much consideration anymore. The open-sourcing of Parse Server reminded me that people still do use Mongo to successful effect, but would it ever be your first choice?<p>I there a use case out there where the answer is definitively, &quot;Yes, you should use MongoDB&quot;?
======
innocentpixel
Is there a use case out there where the answer is definitely "No, you should
not use MongoDB"? Yes.. there is. And so are other use cases where you have a
multiple choice answer, mongo being one of them.

~~~
feedjoelpie
Right, so is there a subset of those multiple choice cases where Mongo is
best?

------
gjmulhol
MongoDB is web-scale.

~~~
drittoperdritto
Can you elaborate on that ?

